# What is TRP Rating?????????



## ranjithbajpe (Jan 4, 2005)

What is this TRP rating?  
I heard many times about TRP , which as per i know popularity rating. 
But i cant just imagine how they will rate or calculate?? How ill they come to know who is watching , how many of watching...!!!
 :roll:   Ok about websites, yes I know how we can calculate the visiters, which browser they are using and and numbe rof their previous visits..!!!
But what about Tv?

Hey one more doubt!!!!
Can they find out which TV we are using!!!!!


----------



## walking-techie (Jan 4, 2005)

TRP ratings are nothing but TELEVISION RATINGS POINT

All Agencies follow ratings to support a program. 
The only other way to gauge the success of a program is to see if it has made an impact amongst the audience.
If the serial is popular, you will find people discussing the movement of the story right from bus stands to parties.

hope this helps


----------



## sunnydiv (Jan 4, 2005)

i dont think tv sends info back, then its like cheap internet

i think they take few random people, n take a poll

trp rating probably merans

totally random people


----------



## tuXian (Jan 4, 2005)

ranjithbajpe said:
			
		

> ...
> But what about Tv?
> 
> Hey one more doubt!!!!
> Can they find out which TV we are using!!!!!



Not possible in the present typical setup but may be by dth or those smart HDTV broadcasts that can be rewinded or fast forwarded in real time.

Dont worry by the way as things are progressing even tv will have a IP soon


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Jan 5, 2005)

*TRP*

Hey here I found some details about TRP rating. So it is not actuall rating and is not su accurate also. As we can calculate total hits for websites we cant get actual hits..!!!!!

*www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k1/sep/sep31.htm


----------



## atool (Jan 5, 2005)

[quote="ranjithbajpe
But what about Tv?

[/quote]

agencies attach a device in selected houses tvs....the families are supposed to be rep families coming from all sections of society....the device record what they watched and thus TRPs r calculated...


----------



## cheetah (Jan 6, 2005)

*Nielsen Net Ratings*

Hi do you know about Nielsen Net ratings.They choose random people for surveys.

Once i got call from nielsen net ratings and they asked me for my adress and some other details.

After few days i got draft of Rs.100 and a cd and floppy containing software which collect information automatically about which site i open and what browser i use etc.

So this way whenever i use net the information is passed on to them using their software.

Also they send Rs.100 every month to active members.


----------

